# How to build a refuge on a 29g biocube??



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Guys, I need your help again!!
I have a 29g biocube.. pretty much stock.. but i would like to put a fuge on it.. I dont want to spend too much money doing this, but i want it to WORK WELL!!! ANY IDEAS PLEASE POST~~


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

This is what im thinking:
Take the current pump and extend the hose to flow into a 5-7g tank under the stand
Divide the sump into 3 parts the first being where the water flows into 2nd is the main part where the algae and stuff is and the last is where the water is pumped back inthe the main tank using a small pump contected to a hose and connecting the the built in bulkhead.. the sump wil be divided by plastic and drilled holes for water to flow but not algae 

Any flaws?


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

the only flaws I see, is how is the water going to siphon down (gravity or by a small pump) and how is the water going to run through the filter media? ( unless you have the siphon after the filter media)


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

You only want one pump, and let gravity take care of the rest.

To do this right you will need some sort of overflow that skims off the top of the display. 

As the tank drains into the sump, a pump will return the water to the display. Then, as water is pumped into the display the level rises to the overflow. This way the tank will only drain as fast as the pump in the sump fills it back up

If this doesn't make sense I can try to be more clear.

as for the sump, my opinion is to keep it simple

this is one I built that worked very well.










I'm not sure what the best overflow option for your tank will be because I have never worked with that brand myself


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

First, here is a basic diagram of a biocube.. this particular one is an 8g so dont look at the specs 








Where in the diagram it says "stock Pump".. i was taking that pump with a tube an moving the water from that far left chamber into a 5-10g sump.. and then dividing the sump into 3 parts using glass and drilling holes for the water to flow threw.. then i was getting a strong pump to move the water up and out of the sump to the main tank.. 

Kogo im not really getting what your saying


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

atlantic reefer said:


> the only flaws I see, is how is the water going to siphon down (gravity or by a small pump) and how is the water going to run through the filter media? ( unless you have the siphon after the filter media)


Im siphoning the water from the 3rd chamber to the fuge and from there to the man display..


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

or i could just remove the bioballs and drip tray.. and add rock, live plants and a light..


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

if you have one pump pumping out, and one pumping in, the flow will never be equal and you will have a flood.

live rock rubble instead of bio-balls is a common modification... as is a light over cheatomorpha algae in the large chamber... either would likely work well for you.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

i see alot of the ruble and plant modd.. i wanted to make something that was an addition to the reg filtration


----------



## maxheadroom (Dec 23, 2008)

I saw a thread where someone added a fuge to a 29G BC. He took out the bioballs & false floor in the second chamber, scraped the paint of the back of that section and taped LED lights to the back shining into the second chamber. You can also make a small fuge out of a HOB filter.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

i did that, i removed the bioball added a light and some mud, rubble and chaeto.. works like a clock!


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

I would do what Kogo does, he has a really good idea


----------

